# Looking for budding entrepreneurs (expats and natives around Amsterdam)



## SPNMoreton (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello folks (fellow expats and natives),


Let me give you a bit of background on my current situation (and about me!) before I get into the 'nitty-gritty' details of the situation. 

Recently, I have just moved here from the U.K. with my dutch partner (who is originally from Amsterdam). We have lived together in the U.K for approx. 4 years now (both graduates), and while I have just completed my postgraduate M.Sc. in International Business, my parner will be going onto further 'reasearch' study at the VU. Naturally, we have just made the transition over here (although we have been coming back to Amsterdam regularly over the 4 years, so the place is very familiar to me) and I will be undertaking the exciting search for employment within the Dutch labor market. 

However, at the moment, I am thinking about taking the entrepreneurial, self-employed route (now that I seem to have a viable idea). Recently, I have been investigating an idea for the 'fitness industry' (more specifically gyms), and it's an idea I would like to commit and develop further. At present, it seems to represent itself as a small gap in the 'online technology market' that certainly warrants further investigation. 

Without giving the idea away to much (at this early stage), I want to take it further and make it an entrepreneurial project of mine. However, as we all know, to take successful small ideas onto the world stage, they need to be backed by a valuable work team, networking and expertise (of which, being a one man team and a simple idea, I don't have at the moment). 

At this point in time, it would be great to get in touch with other budding entrepreneurs (particularly those who have an interest/passion/skill in fitness and software development), as I want to make this a substantial team effort. Great ideas need a great team!. I realize from other posts in this forum, that people have been interested in networking with entrepreneurs and those interested in starting something new. I would very much like to meet and get talking with these (and new) interested parties about my idea and see if they would like to take it further. I think it would be great for us to get together as a freindly group, have a coffee, meet, get to know each other and discuss any potential ideas. You never know, we might all end up being best buddies in The Netherlands in the not so-distant future. 

I have come from an entrepreneurial family within the fitness industry and I have always felt passionate about carrying that 'spirit' on (I had just never thought about actually doing it until now). Therefore, what I have in mind is a serious endevour and something, which I plan to see through!

Ultimately at this stage, the most important thing to do is to get together and network with other interested people (either through coffee or other informal meetings and chats). From there, we can then move foward. 


I welcome all interested and serious parties and hope to hear from you soon.


Stephen Moreton





Skype: SPNMoreton

LinkedIn: Stephen Moreton


----------

